# FS: RPM "E-Series" Battery Bodies.



## RPM (Nov 26, 2018)

*Sales Thread Created 11-21-18*


*FS: RPM "E-Series" Battery Bodies.*


*THIS SALE IS OPEN.....*




*I’ll be making these battery bodies available with new "releases" as they are completed.**
Each release will be limited to small batch sizes of 5-10 pc.

I'm starting with simple "Plain" versions and adding "Decorated" designs with additional turning and milling features as time allows.

Releases will include materials of Titanium, Aluminum, Brass, and Copper.

**See Post #2 for pictures with various "Heads & Tails".*

*Please post with the next available number from the lists below.*

*Release Summary:*
Release #1) 
11-26-18, Titanium, CR2 (15270) battery size, in simple smooth outside diameter with a straight contour at the switch end. 
This diameter matches the E series clickies I made previously.

Release #2)
11-26-18, Titanium, CR2 (15270) battery size, identical to #1 except the switch end is raised with an _angled boss_.
This helps the grip when using a smaller diameter switch.

Release #3)
11-26-18, Titanium, CR123 (16340) battery size, identical to #1 except the length due to the battery size.

Release #4)
11-26-18, Titanium, CR123 (16340) battery size, identical to #3 except the transition from the large end is a radius instead of an angle.

Release #5)
11-29-18, Copper, CR123 (16340) battery size, identical to #3 except the material is Copper.

Release #6)
11-29-18, Brass, CR123 (16340) battery size, identical to #3 except the material is Brass.

Release #7)
11-29-18, Bare Aluminum, CR123 (16340) battery size, identical to #3 except the material is Aluminum.

Release #8)
12-15-18, Copper, CR123 (16340) battery size, identical to #5 except the switch end has an _angled boss_.

Release #9)
12-15-18, Brass, CR123 (16340) battery size, identical to #8 except the material is Brass.

Release #10)
12-15-18, Bare Aluminum, CR123 (16340) battery size, identical to #8 except the material is Aluminum.*

*Release #11)
12-16-18, Titanium, Clickie Pak, 1 x CR123 (16340) battery size. Plain version.

Release #12)
6-22-19, Aluminum, Clickie Pak, 1 x CR123 (16340) battery size, identical to #11 except the material is Aluminum.
*

Description:*
1) Materials: Titanium 6Al-4V, Aluminum 6061-T6, C110 H04 Copper, 360 Brass.
2) Includes O-rings.
3) Standard Finish: External surfaces are tumbled in stainless media to remove any sharp edges. Produces a semi-polished appearance.
4) Optional Finishes: Brushed, Bead Blasted, PM for pricing.
5) For reference, the "Head" side threads are 13/16-20 and the "Tail" side threads are 11/16-20, standard E-series threads.

*Shipping Info:*
1) Price includes USPS 1st class shipping in USA, with tracking.
2) International 1st class add $15 to $23 *(Varies by Country, Please PM to confirm a shipping rate)*
3) Unless time permits, Shipments will be made on weekends.
*
Payment:*
*Paypal to: [email protected]**
PM for other payment options, Int shipping cost, or special shipping requests.
Please include your CPF name in your payment.
*

*Release #1, **Titanium, **CR2 (15270) Battery Size, Plain, Straight End $85*







1, R1, CR2 Titanium, *Sold/Paid/Shipped 12-3-18*, 808vudoo
2, R1, CR2 Titanium, *Sold/Paid/Shipped 12-21-19*, Thugcop
3, R1, CR2 Titanium, *Sold/Paid/Shipped 7-21-21*, JLMO
4, R1, CR2 Titanium, *Available*
5, R1, CR2 Titanium, *Available*


*Release #2, **Titanium, **CR2 (15270) Battery Size, Plain, Angled End $85
*Same as Release #1 except with angled boss on tail end.






1, R2, CR2 Titanium, *Sold/Paid/Shipped 12-3-18*, euroken
2, R2, CR2 Titanium, *Sold/Paid/Shipped 12-3-18*, 808vudoo
3, R2, CR2 Titanium, *Sold/Paid/Shipped 12-1-18*, griff
4, R2, CR2 Titanium, *Sold/Paid/Shipped 12-1-18*, archimedes
5, R2, CR2 Titanium, *Sold/Paid/Shipped 12-1-18*, troutpool
6, R2, CR2 Titanium, *Sold/Paid/Shipped 12-24-18*, id30209
7, R2, CR2 Titanium, *Sold/Paid/Shipped 12-1-18*, Rstype
8, R2, CR2 Titanium, *Sold/Paid/Shipped 12-6-18*, Dirty wage guy
9, R2, CR2 Titanium, *Sold/Paid/Shipped 11-19-19*, ScubaSnyder
10, R2, CR2 Titanium, *Sold/Paid/Shipped 3-11-20*, GMT2330
11, R2, CR2 Titanium, *Sold/Paid/Shipped 5-23-20*, beefstewcheezy
12, R2, CR2 Titanium, *Sold**/Paid/Shipped 4-23-21*, badtziscool
13, R2, CR2 Titanium, *Sold/Paid/Shipped 7-20-21*, pilo7448


*Release #3, **Titanium, **CR123 (16340) Battery Size, Plain, **Straight** End $95*






1, R3, CR123 Titanium, *Sold/Paid/Shipped 12-3-18*, 808vudoo
2, R3, CR123 Titanium, *Sold/Paid/Shipped 12-24-18*, id30209
3, R3, CR123 Titanium, *Sold/Paid/Shipped 12-6-18*, Eric242
4, R3, CR123 Titanium, *Sold/Paid/Shipped 12-3-18*, Burman
5, R3, CR123 Titanium, *Sold/Paid/Shipped 12-4-18*, himashyou
6, R3, CR123 Titanium, *Sold/Paid/Shipped 2-9-19*, azoutdoorsman
7, R3, CR123 Titanium, *Sold/Paid/Shipped 2-9-19*, azoutdoorsman
8, R3, CR123 Titanium, *Sold/Paid/Shipped 3-16-19*, jd1911
9, R3, CR123 Titanium, *Sold/Paid/Shipped 3-23-19*, AndrwTNT
10, R3, CR123 Titanium, *Sold/Paid/Shipped 4-6-19*, sidfishez
11, R3, CR123 Titanium, *Sold/Paid/Shipped 6-8-19*, sidfishez
12, R3, CR123 Titanium, *Sold/Paid/Shipped 6-24-19*, lion504
13, R3, CR123 Titanium, *Sold/Paid/Shipped 9-11-19*, Emu124
14, R3, CR123 Titanium, *Sold/Paid/Shipped 9-19-19*, Ladd
15, R3, CR123 Titanium, *Sold/Paid/Shipped 11-19-19*, ScubaSnyder


*Release #4, **Titanium, **CR123 (16340) Battery Size, Plain, Straight End $95*






1, R4, CR123 Titanium, *Sold/Paid/Shipped 12-3-18*, 808vudoo
2, R4, CR123 Titanium, *Sold/Paid/Shipped 12-6-18*, Long RunTime
3, R4, CR123 Titanium, *Sold/Paid/Shipped 12-6-18*, BLDRN
4, R4, CR123 Titanium, *Sold/Paid/Shipped 12-24-18*, kitman22
5, R4, CR123 Titanium, *Sold/Paid/Shipped 1-12-14*, 808vudoo
6, R4, CR123 Titanium, *Sold/Paid/Shipped 7-15-19*, grr
7, R4, CR123 Titanium, *Sold/Paid/Shipped 8-17-19*, double_r76
8, R4, CR123 Titanium, *Sold/Paid/Shipped 9-7-19*, thugcop


*
**Release #5, **Copper, **CR123 (16340) Battery Size, Plain, **Straight** End $55**
*Same as Release #3 except in Copper





1, R5, CR123 Copper, *Sold/Paid/Shipped 12-3-18*, mcbrat
2, R5, CR123 Copper, *Sold/Paid/Shipped 7-24-19*, Thugcop
3, R5, CR123 Copper, *Sold/Paid/Shipped 12-17-18*, 808vudoo
4, R5, CR123 Copper, *Sold/Paid/Shipped 10-26-19*, skillet

*
**Release #6, **Brass, **CR123 (16340) Battery Size, Plain, **Straight** End $55**
*Same as Release #3 except in Brass





1, R6, CR123 Brass, *Sold/Paid/Shipped 12-3-18*, mcbrat
2, R6, CR123 Brass, *Sold/Paid/Shipped 12-3-18*, Crazyeddiethefirst
3, R6, CR123 Brass, *Sold/Paid/Shipped 12-6-18*, Long RunTime
4, R6, CR123 Brass, *Sold/Paid/Shipped 4-11-19*, arewethereyetdad
5, R6, CR123 Brass, *Sold/Paid/Shipped 6-22-19*, pilo7448

*
**Release #7, **Bare Aluminum, **CR123 (16340) Battery Size, Plain, **Straight** End $45**
*Same as Release #3 except in Aluminum





1, R7, CR123 Aluminum, *Sold/Paid*, peter yetman
2, R7, CR123 Aluminum, *Sold/Paid/Shipped 12-17-18*, 808vudoo
3, R7, CR123 Aluminum, *Sold/Paid/Shipped 4-6-19*, sidfishez
4, R7, CR123 Aluminum, *Sold/Paid/Shipped 6-22-19*, pilo7448
5, R7, CR123 Aluminum, *Sold/Paid/Shipped 8-30-19*, thugcop*
*6, R7, CR123 Aluminum, *Sold/Paid/Shipped 9-7-19*, Rm219*
*7, R7, CR123 Aluminum, *Sold/Paid/Shipped 9-19-19*, Ladd*

**Release #8, **Copper, **CR123 (16340) Battery Size, Plain, **Angled** End $55**
*Same as Release #5 except with angled boss on tail end.





1, R8, CR123 Copper, *Sold/Paid/Shipped 12-24-18*, id30209
2, R8, CR123 Copper, *Sold/Paid/Shipped 3-16-19*, 808vudoo
3, R8, CR123 Copper, *Sold/Paid/Shipped 6-22-19*, 808vudoo
4, R8, CR123 Copper, *Sold/Paid/Shipped 6-22-19*, pilo7448
5, R8, CR123 Copper, *Sold/Paid/Shipped 8-19-19*, thugcop
6, R8, CR123 Copper, *Sold/Paid/Shipped 11-19-19*, ScubaSnyder
7, R8, CR123 Copper, *Sold/Paid/Shipped 6-10-20*, mcbrat
8, R8, CR123 Copper, *Sold/Paid/Shipped 10-14-20*, azoutdoorsman
9, R8, CR123 Copper, *Sold/Paid/Shipped 1-23-21*, aginthelaw
10, R8, CR123 Copper, *Sold/Paid/Shipped 3-6-21*, bennytheblade

*Release #9, **Brass, **CR123 (16340) Battery Size, Plain, **Angled** End $55**
*Same as Release #8 except in Brass.





1, R9, CR123 Brass, *Sold/Paid/Shipped 12-24-18*, id30209
2, R9, CR123 Brass, *Sold**/Paid/Shipped 1-15-19*, BLDRN
3, R9, CR123 Brass, *Sold**/Paid/Shipped 1-22-19*, Via PM
4, R9, CR123 Brass, *Sold**/Paid/Shipped 6-8-19*, sidfishez
5, R9, CR123 Brass, *Sold/Paid/Shipped 6-22-19*, 808vudoo
6, R9, CR123 Brass, *Sold/Paid/Shipped 7-9-19*, pilo7448
7, R9, CR123 Brass, *Sold/Paid/Shipped 7-24-19*, thugcop
8, R9, CR123 Brass, *Sold/Paid/Shipped 8-17-19*, double_r76
9, R9, CR123 Brass, *Sold/Paid/Shipped 9-11-19*, Emu124*
*10, R9, CR123 Brass, *Sold/Paid/Shipped 9-7-19*, thugcop

*Release #10, Bare **Aluminum, **CR123 (16340) Battery Size, Plain, **Angled** End $45**
*Same as Release #8 except in Aluminum.





1, R10, CR123 Aluminum, *Sold/Paid/Shipped 12-20-18*, sidfishez
2, R10, CR123 Aluminum, *Sold/Paid/Shipped 3-16-19*, 808vudoo
3, R10, CR123 Aluminum, *Sold/Paid/Shipped 3-23-19*, AndrwTNT
4, R10, CR123 Aluminum, *Sold/Paid/Shipped 6-22-19*, 808vudoo
5, R10, CR123 Aluminum, *Sold/Paid/Shipped 6-19-18*, sidfishez5
6, R10, CR123 Aluminum, *Sold/Paid/Shipped 8-5-19*, thugcop
7, R10, CR123 Aluminum, *Sold/Paid/Shipped 8-10-19*, daveritchieaz
8, R10, CR123 Aluminum, *Sold/Paid/Shipped 8-17-19*, thugcop
9, R10, CR123Aluminum, *Sold/Paid/Shipped 9-19-19*, Ladd

*Release #11, Titanium, Clickie Pak 1 **x **CR123 (16340) Battery Size, Plain** $155
*Pics on Post #2, Slight "Curve" through the center area.








1, R11, Clickie Pak 1xCR123 Titanium, *Sold/Paid/Shipped 6-22-19*, 808vudoo
2, R11, Clickie Pak 1xCR123 Titanium, *Sold/Paid/Shipped 6-18-19*, Musso
3, R11, Clickie Pak 1xCR123 Titanium, *Sold/Paid/Shipped 6-19-19*, sidfishez5
4, R11, Clickie Pak 1xCR123 Titanium, *Sold/Paid/Shipped 6-22-19*, Musso
5, R11, Clickie Pak 1xCR123 Titanium, *Sold/Paid/Shipped 7-15-19*, light-modder
6, R11, Clickie Pak 1xCR123 Titanium, *Sold/Paid/Shipped 9-19-19*, Ladd
7, R11, Clickie Pak 1xCR123 Titanium, *Sold/Paid/Shipped 12-28-19*, arewethereyetdad
8, R11, Clickie Pak 1xCR123 Titanium, *Reserved by email 7-26-21
*9, R11, Clickie Pak 1xCR123 Titanium, *Available
*10, R11, Clickie Pak 1xCR123 Titanium, *Available
*
*Release #12, Bare Aluminum, Clickie Pak 1 **x **CR123 (16340) Battery Size, Plain** $80
*Same as Release #11 except in 6061-T6 Aluminum








1, R12, Clickie Pak 1xCR123 Aluminum, *Sold/Paid/Shipped 6-24-19*, Musso
2, R12, Clickie Pak 1xCR123 Aluminum, *Sold/Paid/Shipped 9-7-19*, thugcop
3, R12, Clickie Pak 1xCR123 Aluminum, *Sold/Paid/Shipped 9-19-19*, Ladd
4, R12, Clickie Pak 1xCR123 Aluminum, *Sold/Paid/Shipped 4-25-20*, pilo7448
5, R12, Clickie Pak 1xCR123 Aluminum, *Available
*6, R12, Clickie Pak 1xCR123 Aluminum, *Available
*7, R12, Clickie Pak 1xCR123 Aluminum, *Available
*8, R12, Clickie Pak 1xCR123 Aluminum, *Available
*9, R12, Clickie Pak 1xCR123 Aluminum, *Available
*10, R12, Clickie Pak 1xCR123 Aluminum, *Available*
*Release #13, Copper, Clickie Pak 1 **x **CR123 (16340) Battery Size, Plain** $105
*Same as Release #11 except in Copper








1, R13, Clickie Pak 1xCR123 Copper, *Sold/Paid/Shipped 6-10-20*, mcbrat
2, R13, Clickie Pak 1xCR123 Copper, *Sold/Paid/Shipped 10-24-20*, JasperJones
3, R13, Clickie Pak 1xCR123 Copper, *Available*
4, R13, Clickie Pak 1xCR123 Copper, *Available*
5, R13, Clickie Pak 1xCR123 Copper, *Available*


*Release #14, Brass, Clickie Pak 1 **x **CR123 (16340) Battery Size, Plain** $105
*Same as Release #11 except in Brass








1, R14, Clickie Pak 1xCR123 Brass, *Available*
2, R14, Clickie Pak 1xCR123 Brass, *Available*
3, R14, Clickie Pak 1xCR123 Brass, *Available*
4, R14, Clickie Pak 1xCR123 Brass, *Available*
5, R14, Clickie Pak 1xCR123 Brass, *Available*


----------



## RPM (Nov 26, 2018)

*Battery Bodies with various "Heads and Tails"*

*Release #1,**Ti CR2 Bodies**
*











*Release #2, Ti CR2 Bodies*












*Release #3, #4, Ti CR123 Bodies*












*Release #11, Ti 1 x CR123 **Clickie Pak
*


----------



## euroken (Nov 26, 2018)

I'll take:

1, R2, CR2 Titanium, Available


----------



## RPM (Nov 26, 2018)

euroken said:


> I'll take:
> 
> 1, R2, CR2 Titanium, Available




Well that was quick!
I'm still proof reading for mistakes..

Thanks again... I'll ship asap.

R-


----------



## 808vudoo (Nov 26, 2018)

Gorgeous work I’ll take one of each please.

1, R1, CR2 Titanium
2, R2, CR2 Titanium
1, R3, CR123 Titanium
1, R4, CR123 Titanium

much thanks Dan


----------



## grr (Nov 26, 2018)

Waiting for pic body on rpm ti switch


----------



## griff (Nov 26, 2018)

beautiful work Richard !


----------



## griff (Nov 26, 2018)

I'll take #3, R2, CR2 Titanium please! PP sent


----------



## archimedes (Nov 26, 2018)

*Re: FS: RPM &amp;quot;E-Series&amp;quot; Battery Bodies.*

I'll take an R2 / CR2 ... PayPal sent, thanks !


----------



## troutpool (Nov 26, 2018)

*Re: FS: RPM &amp;quot;E-Series&amp;quot; Battery Bodies.*

I'll take 5, R2, CR2, please.


----------



## id30209 (Nov 26, 2018)

*FS: RPM &quot;E-Series&quot; Battery Bodies.*

I’ll take R2 if any left and R3#2.
PM me for availability of R2 before PP
Thx Richard
EDIT I’ll takeR2 #6


----------



## RPM (Nov 27, 2018)

griff said:


> I'll take #3, R2, CR2 Titanium please! PP sent



Thanks... good to hear from you.
Hope all is well. It's been a while.

R-


----------



## Eric242 (Nov 27, 2018)

RPM said:


> *Release #3, **Titanium, **CR123 (16340) Battery Size, Plain, **Straight** End $95*
> 3, R3, CR123 Titanium, *Available*


I´ll take this one please as well as one additional Ti switch. Will PM you later regarding shipping to germany.

Cheers
Eric


----------



## id30209 (Nov 27, 2018)

*Re: FS: RPM &quot;E-Series&quot; Battery Bodies.*



id30209 said:


> I’ll take R2 if any left and R3#2.
> PM me for availability of R2 before PP
> Thx Richard
> EDIT I’ll takeR2 #6



PP sent
Email also


----------



## Burman (Nov 27, 2018)

*Re: FS: RPM &quot;E-Series&quot; Battery Bodies.*

I'll take "_4, R3, CR123__ Titanium, _*Available"

*PM to follow!

PP sent!


----------



## euroken (Nov 27, 2018)

*Re: FS: RPM &quot;E-Series&quot; Battery Bodies.*

Rpm, I’ll take the last ti tail cap also. 

Will pp shortly.


----------



## peter yetman (Nov 27, 2018)

*Re: FS: RPM &quot;E-Series&quot; Battery Bodies.*

These look super.
I going to hang out for Aluminium, though.
P


----------



## Rstype (Nov 27, 2018)

*Re: FS: RPM &quot;E-Series&quot; Battery Bodies.*

Payment sent for 

#7. R2 cr2 Titanium


----------



## himashyou (Nov 27, 2018)

*Re: FS: RPM &quot;E-Series&quot; Battery Bodies.*

I will take "5, R3, CR123 Titanium" please. 
PM sent.


----------



## Eric242 (Nov 29, 2018)

*Re: FS: RPM &quot;E-Series&quot; Battery Bodies.*

 :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## Long RunTime (Nov 29, 2018)

*Release #4, **Titanium, **CR123 (16340) Battery Size, Plain, Straight End $95*







1, R4, CR123 Titanium, *Sold**/Paid*, 808vudoo
2, R4, CR123 Titanium, *Available*
3, R4, CR123 Titanium, *Available*
4, R4, CR123 Titanium, *Available*
5, R4, CR123 Titanium, *Available*


*

*

If #2 still available, I'll take it. email incoming.


----------



## Long RunTime (Nov 29, 2018)

Thank you, Richard.


----------



## RPM (Nov 29, 2018)

3 Releases added... #5 Copper, #6 Brass, and #7 Alum, Same as the #3 Ti version

R-


----------



## archimedes (Nov 29, 2018)

RPM said:


> 3 Releases added... #5 Copper, #6 Brass, and #7 Alum, Same as the #3 Ti version
> 
> R-


I don't have a lot of the red metals but ... wow ... those look nice[emoji106]


----------



## mcbrat (Nov 29, 2018)

I'll take (1) R5 and (1) R6!


----------



## AndyF (Nov 29, 2018)

Will you be offering anodized aluminum in the future?


----------



## RPM (Nov 30, 2018)

AndyF said:


> Will you be offering anodized aluminum in the future?



It's possible but I think they should be with some other designs. These simple "plain" versions may not appeal to very many people.
I decided to release these first to get a feel for the response.

R-


----------



## Crazyeddiethefirst (Nov 30, 2018)

PayPal sent for one R6 Brass CR123A Body. Will you be making an E head in brass anytime soon or a two CR123A body in brass? Thanks so much for the awesome products and excellent workmanship...


----------



## Crazyeddiethefirst (Nov 30, 2018)

*FS: RPM &quot;E-Series&quot; Battery Bodies.*

Oops, sorry about that....


----------



## peter yetman (Dec 1, 2018)

*Re: FS: RPM &quot;E-Series&quot; Battery Bodies.*

PayPal sent for
1, R7, CR123 Aluminum

Thanks,
P


----------



## BLDRN (Dec 1, 2018)

I'll take a remaining ti with a matching ti clickie please


----------



## RPM (Dec 1, 2018)

Crazyeddiethefirst said:


> PayPal sent for one R6 Brass CR123A Body. Will you be making an E head in brass anytime soon or a two CR123A body in brass?



Thanks for the payment.
Yes, I'm hoping to add heads into this run. Ti, Copper, Brass, and Bare Alum.

R-


----------



## Long RunTime (Dec 1, 2018)

*Re: FS: RPM &quot;E-Series&quot; Battery Bodies.*

Per our email.

3, R6, CR123 Brass, and a brass tailcap.


----------



## Burman (Dec 1, 2018)

RPM said:


> Thanks for the payment.
> Yes, I'm hoping to add heads into this run. Ti, Copper, Brass, and Bare Alum.
> 
> R-



Any pics of the heads? ...Think I have to add some more parts to my order [emoji23]


----------



## peter yetman (Dec 1, 2018)

A head in bare aluminium would be very handy.
P


----------



## id30209 (Dec 1, 2018)

I’ll take 1 brass and 1 copper as per PM.
Thanks Richard!


----------



## fyrstormer (Dec 3, 2018)

Well, these turned out to be popular.  I look forward to seeing what other designs you add to the lineup going forward.


----------



## 808vudoo (Dec 3, 2018)

I'll take two please...
3, R5, cr1233 copper
2, R7, cf123 aluminum

PayPal coming your way! Thanks Dan


----------



## archimedes (Dec 5, 2018)

*Re: FS: RPM &amp;quot;E-Series&amp;quot; Battery Bodies.*



archimedes said:


> I'll take an R2 / CR2 ... PayPal sent, thanks !


Item received ... beautiful work, as always.
:thanks:


----------



## id30209 (Dec 6, 2018)

id30209 said:


> I’ll take 1 brass and 1 copper as per PM.
> Thanks Richard!


----------



## Eric242 (Dec 13, 2018)

RPM said:


> 3, R3, CR123 Titanium, *Sold/Paid/Shipped 12-6-18*, Eric242


Received 12-13-18 together with the Ti tailcap..... as always with Richards stuff, very well made, flawless. Not sure if I am going to put a Sundrop, Haiku or Mahi head on it.......


----------



## Burman (Dec 13, 2018)

Eric242 said:


> Received 12-13-18 together with the Ti tailcap..... as always with Richards stuff, very well made, flawless. Not sure if I am going to put a Sundrop, Haiku or Mahi head on it.......



Please share pics with all 3 heads  ...My body is still in US and cant decide what head to use [emoji848]


----------



## peter yetman (Dec 13, 2018)

Please post a pic when you sort out a head, Eric.
I'm hoping for an all bare aluminium setup with a twisty.
P


----------



## RPM (Dec 15, 2018)

Releases 8, 9, 10 added today...
CR123 size with Angled Boss on tail end.

R-


----------



## id30209 (Dec 15, 2018)

*Re: FS: RPM "E-Series" Battery Bodies. Items added 12-15-18*

If not to late, i’d like to change my order to #8 and #9 instead of #5 and #6...(?)
Thx


----------



## sidfishez (Dec 15, 2018)

*Re: FS: RPM "E-Series" Battery Bodies. Items added 12-15-18*

I'll take 1, R10, CR123 ​Aluminum. PP sent just now.

​


----------



## RPM (Dec 15, 2018)

*Re: FS: RPM "E-Series" Battery Bodies. Items added 12-15-18*



id30209 said:


> If not to late, i’d like to change my order to #8 and #9 instead of #5 and #6...(?)
> Thx



Done... list revised.

R-


----------



## Long RunTime (Dec 16, 2018)

*Re: FS: RPM "E-Series" Battery Bodies. Items added 12-15-18*

Just got mine today. They're nice!






Left is Brass body + Brass tail cap + OR ehead XPL HI red
Middle is BOSS Ti XPL HI amber
Right is Ti Body + Tail cap + VME Head

Thanks Richard.


----------



## archimedes (Dec 16, 2018)

*Re: FS: RPM "E-Series" Battery Bodies. Ti Clickie Pak added 12-16-18*

I like that VME set up a lot, nice


----------



## RPM (Dec 17, 2018)

*Re: FS: RPM "E-Series" Battery Bodies. Ti Clickie Pak added 12-16-18*

Release #11 added today 12-16-18, Titanium, Clickie Pak, 1 x CR123 (16340) battery size. Plain version.
The body is not straight but has a slight curve through the center section.


----------



## Long RunTime (Dec 17, 2018)

*Re: FS: RPM "E-Series" Battery Bodies. Ti Clickie Pak added 12-16-18*



archimedes said:


> I like that VME set up a lot, nice


Thanks arc! I like your Ti VME set up, too.


----------



## kitman22 (Dec 23, 2018)

R4 #4 please. 
PayPal sent.


----------



## RPM (Dec 23, 2018)

kitman22 said:


> R4 #4 please.
> PayPal sent.




Payment received... Body and tail to ship asap.

R-


----------



## sidfishez (Dec 24, 2018)

1, R10, ​CR123 Received and seems perfect. Will this style be made in titanium? ​


----------



## RPM (Dec 24, 2018)

sidfishez said:


> 1, R10, ​CR123 Received and seems perfect. Will this style be made in titanium? ​



Yes, I have more just needing the last operation.
Will be ready after the holidays.


----------



## Eric242 (Dec 25, 2018)

Burman said:


> Please share pics with all 3 heads  ...My body is still in US and cant decide what head to use [emoji848]



Here you go..... (Release #3 1x123 Body)

RPM Sundrop Lego






RPM Haiku Lego






RPM Mahi Lego






I like the Sundrop best, but since I already have two Haikus but only one Sundrop I will go with a complete McG Sundrop and an additional RPM Haiku Lego. The Mahi head only looks good on 2x123/18650 bodies in my opinion.

Eric


----------



## id30209 (Dec 25, 2018)

I agree with Eric, Mahi head is like Aleph 1, a bit too big for 1cell body but perfect on 2cell.

Let’s see what heads RPM will introduce...

Merry Christmas!!


----------



## 808vudoo (Dec 25, 2018)

Excellent pics, thank you!


----------



## BLDRN (Dec 25, 2018)

*Re: FS: RPM "E-Series" Battery Bodies. Items added 12-15-18*

Can someone guide me or PM me to the VMEhead ? looks darn sweet and I WANT that as is.
( already have the RPM parts)




Long RunTime said:


> Just got mine today. They're nice!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## id30209 (Dec 25, 2018)

*Re: FS: RPM "E-Series" Battery Bodies. Items added 12-15-18*



BLDRN said:


> Can someone guide me or PM me to the VMEhead ? looks darn sweet and I WANT that as is.
> ( already have the RPM parts)



Ask Gene Malkoff...


----------



## Eric242 (Dec 25, 2018)

*Re: FS: RPM "E-Series" Battery Bodies. Items added 12-15-18*



BLDRN said:


> Can someone guide me or PM me to the VMEhead ?


That´s not available anymore for years. Even a WTB thread might be unsuccessfull.


----------



## night.hoodie (Dec 25, 2018)

*Re: FS: RPM "E-Series" Battery Bodies. Items added 12-15-18*



BLDRN said:


> Can someone guide me or PM me to the VMEhead ? looks darn sweet and I WANT that as is.
> ( already have the RPM parts)



Join the club. Not to be all sour grapes about being another loser in the flashlight game, but for some reason, the absolutely most desirable pieces are not subject to supply and demand. If something was made that was popular and neat, is exactly what you wanted, you often can't get it at any price. You can only look at the pictures, realizing they are out there somewhere beyond your reach, and you can twist until you are clean. If you discover someone that has one, and then make them like you, or make them happy, or acquire something they have been twisting over to trade, then you may find success. 

But if you need to complete your build with something that looks ok, and Ti VME is your unicorn, until then, you can think about what the hard anodized aluminum VME might look like if the ano were removed and the bare aluminum polished. There are pics of this mod out there, looks good IMO. And RPM still has Al bodies if there is some worry about purity or galvanic issues.


I really like these bare RPM bodies. I was curious if any were considering anodizing tail threads. I have been reading about it, doesn't sound too tough, in theory. Among the Ti body owners out there... has this ever been popular? Or is it unheard of to consider doing anything but looking at and rubbing any part of your beloved Ti host! Seriously, though... how can you live without LOTC? TIA


----------



## RPM (Dec 26, 2018)

*Re: FS: RPM "E-Series" Battery Bodies. Items added 12-15-18*

Let's say someone was just about to make some heads... would there more interest in a _dropin_ style or a screw in "_e-can_" version.
Or should such person just offer both?


----------



## id30209 (Dec 26, 2018)

*Re: FS: RPM "E-Series" Battery Bodies. Items added 12-15-18*



RPM said:


> Let's say someone was just about to make some heads... would there more interest in a _dropin_ style or a screw in "_e-can_" version.
> Or should such person just offer both?



Both!!!
NOW!!!
Merry Christmas!!!


----------



## Burman (Dec 26, 2018)

*Re: FS: RPM "E-Series" Battery Bodies. Items added 12-15-18*



RPM said:


> Let's say someone was just about to make some heads... would there more interest in a _dropin_ style or a screw in "_e-can_" version.
> Or should such person just offer both?



E-can Please! Cant wait to see what you have coming [emoji108]


----------



## Burman (Dec 26, 2018)

Eric242 said:


> Here you go.....
> 
> Eric



Thank you Eric for the pics!
They all look good [emoji106]


----------



## 808vudoo (Dec 26, 2018)

*Re: FS: RPM "E-Series" Battery Bodies. Items added 12-15-18*

Both would be great. Looking forward to what you make next!
Big Aloha D


----------



## 808vudoo (Dec 26, 2018)

*Re: FS: RPM "E-Series" Battery Bodies. Items added 12-15-18*

Both would be great. Looking forward to what you make next!
Big Aloha D


----------



## BLDRN (Dec 26, 2018)

*Re: FS: RPM "E-Series" Battery Bodies. Items added 12-15-18*

E-can!


----------



## peter yetman (Dec 26, 2018)

*Re: FS: RPM "E-Series" Battery Bodies. Items added 12-15-18*

I shall consult with Tana and see what's best for a TripLed conversion.
P

For me, it's whichever's got he most room inside.
P


----------



## night.hoodie (Dec 26, 2018)

*Re: FS: RPM "E-Series" Battery Bodies. Items added 12-15-18*



RPM said:


> Let's say someone was just about to make some heads... would there more interest in a _dropin_ style or a screw in "_e-can_" version.
> Or should such person just offer both?



Yes, those. Floating this... how about a legit, internally bone-stock standard, but externally original RPM Ti/Cu/Cu3Zn2/Al _incan_ E head? Maybe with a minimalist stylized tachometer representation deeply etched or stamped in a facet of the hex ant-roll surface. There's a few E heads in exotic metals available, but can't find alternate incan E reflector/bezel anywhere.

Thanks for making me irrationally desire deeply, RPM. I would take at least one of everything, must instead wish and hope, and wait and see.


----------



## AndyF (Dec 26, 2018)

If you made E-can style, have you selected a reflector?. Would it be interchangeable?.

Looking forward to whatever you come up with. [emoji106]


----------



## Eric242 (Dec 26, 2018)

*Re: FS: RPM "E-Series" Battery Bodies. Items added 12-15-18*

I think I´d prefer e-can (jus to make sure, that´s the McG and Aleph light engine, right?)



night.hoodie said:


> Maybe with a minimalist stylized tachometer representation deeply etched or stamped in a facet of the hex ant-roll surface.


That would be cool. I always thought custom makers should have a logo on their lights.... like Sinner now has.


----------



## ma tumba (Dec 26, 2018)

Looks like lumensfactory is about to release incand heads for e-series


----------



## RPM (Dec 27, 2018)

AndyF said:


> If you made E-can style, have you selected a reflector?. Would it be interchangeable?. [emoji106]



Good question...My Aleph style heads are pretty limited. I have McR-20 reflectors in the couple I have. The basic e-can heads I own have threads that allow the e-can to "float" vertically in the head and it causes the distance from the bottom of reflector to the emitter to vary. I'd like to make it so you can tighten the e-can in the head securely and still maintain the contact to the battery tube without a large gap between them. This assumes all the e-can are identical in height and the reflectors are the same.

So lies the dilemma...
Make the heads specifically for a certain reflector/e-can configuration. 
Or universal internals that allow for some adjustment.
Or... Go the dropin route.

This may end up going all 3 directions as there are pros and cons to each.
Suggestions are welcome.


----------



## id30209 (Dec 27, 2018)

I believe most of us use Aleph/Haiku LE’s so it would be nice to continue that way (McR-20 and e-can) allowing on the fly changing ecans.

But i agree with night.hoodie if 1 or other option would be similar to old E head, fixed reflector (or similar) and using drop in as you like (Tad’s incan or Tana single led). 
That would be cool.


----------



## peter yetman (Dec 28, 2018)

*Re: FS: RPM "E-Series" Battery Bodies. Items added 12-15-18*



night.hoodie said:


> Yes, those. Floating this... how about a legit, internally bone-stock standard, but externally original RPM Ti/Cu/Cu3Zn2/Al _incan_ E head? Maybe with a minimalist stylized tachometer representation deeply etched or stamped in a facet of the hex ant-roll surface. There's a few E heads in exotic metals available, but can't find alternate incan E reflector/bezel anywhere.
> 
> Thanks for making me irrationally desire deeply, RPM. I would take at least one of everything, must instead wish and hope, and wait and see.


I think this is the way to go for me.
P


----------



## BLDRN (Dec 28, 2018)

Pm sent for bodies - btt


----------



## write2dgray (Jan 1, 2019)

E-can or compatible e-series head


----------



## fyrstormer (Jan 7, 2019)

I vote for drop-ins. That way future upgrades aren't limited by the reflector that the head was designed to fit.


----------



## RPM (Jan 8, 2019)

fyrstormer said:


> I vote for drop-ins. That way future upgrades aren't limited by the reflector that the head was designed to fit.



Makes sense to do both...

I've starting with the e-can style head using a McR-20 reflector. Prototypes being made now.
This will at least get options out there for Aleph/E-series heads.
After that, heads for drop-ins. I guess I'll need to buy some for R&D since I've never owned one!
Suggestions anyone?

R-


----------



## Random Dan (Jan 8, 2019)

RPM said:


> Makes sense to do both...
> 
> I've starting with the e-can style head using a McR-20 reflector. Prototypes being made now.
> This will at least get options out there for Aleph/E-series heads.
> ...


Personally I'd love an Al e-series head that could house a Tana H17F single LED engine.


----------



## id30209 (Jan 8, 2019)

*FS: RPM &quot;E-Series&quot; Battery Bodies.*

You have Haiku if i’m not mistaken so you’re covered with Aleph e-can style. Cheap and simple build from scratch or buying LE from Tana or datiLED.

For drop-ins i’d suggest compatibility with Mac’s Tri-EDC, Okluma DC1, Hanko Machineworks, McBrat Deuce, Laulima Malihini and i think Deadwood custom works. They all use the same drop in/LE. McBrat has empty pills ready for all of the above and i think it could be great option for the other version.
I hope you all thinking about this kind of drop in...
If yes then building LuxRC, Dragon or a simple mule would be sweet as hell.

UPDATE: are we gonna see new tailcaps also like you have in your photos...? Beside heads.


----------



## hbarrza310 (Feb 3, 2019)

Amazing work!!


----------



## azoutdoorsman (Feb 7, 2019)

6, R3, CR123 Titanium, Available
7, R3, CR123 Titanium, Available

I will take these. Sending PayPal from [email protected]


----------



## RPM (Feb 7, 2019)

azoutdoorsman said:


> 6, R3, CR123 Titanium, Available
> 7, R3, CR123 Titanium, Available
> 
> I will take these. Sending PayPal from [email protected]



Thank you, payment received.
These will ship on Saturday.

R-


----------



## RPM (Feb 9, 2019)

azoutdoorsman said:


> 6, R3, CR123 Titanium, Available
> 7, R3, CR123 Titanium, Available
> 
> I will take these. Sending PayPal from [email protected]



Shipped 2-9-19
Thanks...

R-


----------



## Tachead (Feb 11, 2019)

Hey RPM, are there any Type III HA 6061-T6 bodies coming? If so, any ETA? Thanks.


----------



## RPM (Feb 11, 2019)

Tachead said:


> Hey RPM, are there any Type III HA 6061-T6 bodies coming? If so, any ETA? Thanks.



Yes, but they are at the bottom of the list right now.
May take a couple months to get there.

R-


----------



## Tachead (Feb 11, 2019)

RPM said:


> Yes, but they are at the bottom of the list right now.
> May take a couple months to get there.
> 
> R-


Ok, thank you sir👍.


----------



## jso902 (Feb 12, 2019)

Any chance a 16650 titanium tube is in the works?


----------



## Eric242 (Feb 23, 2019)

This is what ultimately became of my RPM-Haiku lego..... heat coloured, stonewashed and a special Blair´s Death Hot sauce treatment


----------



## lion504 (Feb 23, 2019)

Tried to PM but your mailbox is full. Is it possible to get a R11 tail and clicky with an R4 body? Thanks.


----------



## light-modder (Feb 23, 2019)

Wow Eric that looks great!


----------



## RPM (Feb 23, 2019)

lion504 said:


> Tried to PM but your mailbox is full. Is it possible to get a R11 tail and clicky with an R4 body? Thanks.



Sorry about that... I had to renew my supporter subscription to allow more PM's.
All good now. Yes, both are ready to go. PM sent

R-


----------



## Sebakell (Feb 27, 2019)

Hi I would like to buy the following Bodie  I hope I'll do it right ....Unfortunately, no plan how this works ... AM NEW ;-)
*

Release #9, **Brass, CR123 (16340) Battery Size, Plain, Angled End $55
Same as Release #8 except in Brass.*Hi I would like to buy the following Bodie  I hope I'll do it right ....Unfortunately, no plan how this works ... AM NEW ;-)


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Feb 27, 2019)

Please see the link at the top of this page re WTB/WTT policies. To commit to a sale, a simple "I'll take it" will suffice.

Bill


----------



## 808vudoo (Mar 11, 2019)

Aloha Richard, 

could I please order a couple more of these great bodies...

#2, R8, CR123 Copper
#2, R10, CR123 Aluminum

PayPal coming your way. Much thanks, Dan


----------



## 808vudoo (Mar 13, 2019)

Aloha Richard, 

I'd like to order a few more of these outstanding tubes please-
#2, R8, CR123 Copper
#2, R10, CR123 Aluminum

PM and PayPal sent your way. Much thanks !!! D


----------



## jd1911 (Mar 13, 2019)

I'll take:

8, R3, CR123 Titanium, Available

I've sent a PM, along with payment.
Thanks


----------



## RPM (Mar 15, 2019)

808vudoo said:


> Aloha Richard,
> 
> I'd like to order a few more of these outstanding tubes please-
> #2, R8, CR123 Copper
> ...





jd1911 said:


> I'll take:
> 
> 8, R3, CR123 Titanium, Available
> 
> ...




Back in town.
Payments received... I'll update the lists updated asap and get these mailed out this week.

Thanks...
R-


----------



## AndrwTNT (Mar 18, 2019)

*Re: FS: RPM &quot;E-Series&quot; Battery Bodies.*

I'll take x1 *R3 CR123 Ti* and x1 *R10 CR123 Aluminum*​. Thank you!


----------



## Andyfu (Mar 20, 2019)

I need to buy a set


----------



## write2dgray (Mar 21, 2019)

Any more "decorated" versions in the work? Maybe a few rings and/or some knurling .


----------



## RPM (Mar 23, 2019)

*Re: FS: RPM &quot;E-Series&quot; Battery Bodies.*



AndrwTNT said:


> I'll take x1 *R3 CR123 Ti* and x1 *R10 CR123 Aluminum*​. Thank you!



Mailed these out today.. Thanks.

R-


----------



## sidfishez (Apr 3, 2019)

*Re: FS: RPM &quot;E-Series&quot; Battery Bodies.*

I'll take 3, R7, CR123 Aluminum, ​*Available. *10, R3, CR123 Titanium, *Available. *
​


----------



## sidfishez (Apr 3, 2019)

*Re: FS: RPM &quot;E-Series&quot; Battery Bodies.*

Paypal sent for both purchases. Thanks Richard.


----------



## RPM (Apr 3, 2019)

*Re: FS: RPM &quot;E-Series&quot; Battery Bodies.*



sidfishez said:


> I'll take 3, R7, CR123 Aluminum, ​*Available. *10, R3, CR123 Titanium, *Available. *
> ​





sidfishez said:


> Paypal sent for both purchases. Thanks Richard.



Thanks again.
Payments received.
I'll get these shipped by Saturday.

R-


----------



## arewethereyetdad (Apr 5, 2019)

*Re: FS: RPM &quot;E-Series&quot; Battery Bodies.*

Rich: I’ll take one brass CR123 plain straight end body.


----------



## RPM (Apr 6, 2019)

*Re: FS: RPM &quot;E-Series&quot; Battery Bodies.*

Gotcha... One brass body and tail coming your way.
Thanks, payment received.

R-



arewethereyetdad said:


> Rich: I’ll take one brass CR123 plain straight end body.


----------



## sidfishez (Apr 10, 2019)

*Re: FS: RPM &quot;E-Series&quot; Battery Bodies.*

Both bodies received in excellent shape. Thanks Richard!!


----------



## greatwtan (Apr 24, 2019)

Are you going to make some E thread 18650 body in the recent future? Look forward to it. I am willing to pre-order it right now if possible


----------



## lion504 (Jun 1, 2019)

Any more R3 Ti 123 bodies on the horizon?


----------



## RPM (Jun 3, 2019)

lion504 said:


> Any more R3 Ti 123 bodies on the horizon?



I released 5 more of these...

R-


----------



## RPM (Jun 3, 2019)

greatwtan said:


> Are you going to make some E thread 18650 body in the recent future? Look forward to it. I am willing to pre-order it right now if possible



Probably not... the thread relief causes the wall thickness to be reduced too thin.
It _can_ be done... just not something I want to do.

R-


----------



## sidfishez (Jun 3, 2019)

I'll take 11, R3, ​CR123​ Titanium, ​*Available and *4, R9, CR123 Brass, ​*Available

paypal sent.
*​


----------



## lion504 (Jun 4, 2019)

I'll take #12, R3, CR123 Titanium. PP sent.


----------



## RPM (Jun 4, 2019)

lion504 said:


> I'll take #12, R3, CR123 Titanium. PP sent.



Thanks... payment received. List revised.

R-


----------



## RPM (Jun 4, 2019)

sidfishez said:


> I'll take 11, R3, ​CR123​ Titanium, ​*Available and *4, R9, CR123 Brass, ​*Available
> 
> paypal sent.
> *​



Thank you for the order... Payment received.

R-


----------



## RPM (Jun 8, 2019)

sidfishez said:


> I'll take 11, R3, ​CR123​ Titanium, ​*Available and *4, R9, CR123 Brass, ​*Available
> 
> paypal sent.
> *​



FYI..These are shipping today.

R-


----------



## sidfishez (Jun 8, 2019)

Add 5, R10, CR123 ​Aluminum​, ​*Available

Paypal being sent

Sent
*​


----------



## pilo7448 (Jun 9, 2019)

I'll take #5, R6... #4, R8...and #5, R10 please.. PayPal sent.. Ty! 

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Jun 9, 2019)

pilo7448 said:


> I'll take #5, R6... #4, R8...and #5, R10 please.. PayPal sent.. Ty!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk



See the post above yours. Conflicting.

Bill


----------



## pilo7448 (Jun 9, 2019)

Revised... May I have #4 R7 in place of #5 R10?..? Same price.. Ty

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## Musso (Jun 13, 2019)

Paypal sent on 2, R11, Clickie Pak 1xCR123 Titanium, *Available*


----------



## sidfishez (Jun 14, 2019)

I'll take 3, R11, Clickie Pak 1x​CR123 ​Titanium. Paypal sent​


----------



## RPM (Jun 16, 2019)

All... Sorry for the delay getting responses out in the last week or two.
Been busy with work and family issues. I believe I have all the lists revised correctly and will be shipping items in the coming week.
Thanks for your patience!

R-


----------



## RPM (Jun 18, 2019)

Musso said:


> Paypal sent on 2, R11, Clickie Pak 1xCR123 Titanium, *Available*



Thanks... this is in the mail.

R-


----------



## Musso (Jun 20, 2019)

Paypal sent for another. 4, R11, Clickie Pak 1xCR123 Titanium, *Available*

Thank you 
Joseph


----------



## RPM (Jun 21, 2019)

Musso said:


> Paypal sent for another. 4, R11, Clickie Pak 1xCR123 Titanium, *Available*
> 
> Thank you
> Joseph



Glad you liked the first one!
Payment received for the second one.
List revised.
Thanks again.

R-


----------



## lion504 (Jun 22, 2019)

Richard - Sent you a PM but no answer. Can you ship my body please? Thanks.


----------



## RPM (Jun 22, 2019)

lion504 said:


> Richard - Sent you a PM but no answer. Can you ship my body please? Thanks.



I didn't receive a PM and your inbox is full... 
Waiting on new address to ship to.

R-


----------



## RPM (Jun 22, 2019)

Added Release #12 today.
This is identical to #11 "Clickie Pak" except in Aluminum and lower cost.

R-


----------



## lion504 (Jun 22, 2019)

RPM said:


> I didn't receive a PM and your inbox is full...
> Waiting on new address to ship to.
> 
> R-



Apparently the problem was on my end. I don't think message went through. Thanks for the response and you should have the PM now.


----------



## Musso (Jun 22, 2019)

I'll take this one. 1, R12, Clickie Pak 1xCR123 Aluminum, *Available

*Paypal sent.

Thank you 
Joseph


----------



## RPM (Jun 22, 2019)

Musso said:


> I'll take this one. 1, R12, Clickie Pak 1xCR123 Aluminum, *Available
> 
> *Paypal sent.
> 
> ...



Payment received.. Thanks.
This will mail out on Monday.

R-


----------



## pilo7448 (Jul 4, 2019)

I'll take 6, R9, CR123 Brass, Available
PayPal coming

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## RPM (Jul 5, 2019)

pilo7448 said:


> I'll take 6, R9, CR123 Brass, Available
> PayPal coming
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk



Thanks again.. PP received.
Shipping asap.

R-


----------



## grr (Jul 6, 2019)

I’ll take 1 (one) R4 #6 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lion504 (Jul 8, 2019)

Just wanted to jump in here and thank Rich for really superb customer service. My R3 Ti body would not thread completely onto my new Ti VME, so Rich quickly agreed to send me a new body. Three things stand out from my experience:

(1) I was expecting another Release 3, but he sent me a Release 11, which is almost double the price! He never even suggested that I pay anything additional.

(2) He sent the new body BEFORE I returned the ill-fitting one. 

(3) And he sent an envelope with postage paid.

Just wanted to highlight this really, really top shelf customer service reaction to a small manufacturing glitch.

I'm VERY satisfied and will definitely buy again.


----------



## light-modder (Jul 8, 2019)

I’ll take 5, R11, CR123 Ti Available

PayPal on its way shortly


----------



## RPM (Jul 8, 2019)

grr said:


> I’ll take 1 (one) R4 #6



Payment received..
Thanks for the order.
Will ship by Wednesday.

R-


----------



## thugcop (Jul 31, 2019)

*Re: FS: RPM &quot;E-Series&quot; Battery Bodies.*

6, R10, CR123 Aluminum, *Available Payment Sent*


----------



## RPM (Aug 1, 2019)

*Re: FS: RPM &quot;E-Series&quot; Battery Bodies.*



thugcop said:


> 6, R10, CR123 Aluminum, *Available Payment Sent*



Payment received... Will ship asap.

R-


----------



## light-modder (Aug 1, 2019)

Really love my R11, thanks!
Will you have more?


----------



## RPM (Aug 2, 2019)

light-modder said:


> Really love my R11, thanks!
> Will you have more?



Yes, more on the way.
Just need to rework some threads.

R-


----------



## daveritchieaz (Aug 10, 2019)

*Re: FS: RPM &quot;E-Series&quot; Battery Bodies.*

ill take a #10 ....paid already :]


----------



## RPM (Aug 10, 2019)

*Re: FS: RPM &quot;E-Series&quot; Battery Bodies.*



daveritchieaz said:


> ill take a #10 ....paid already :]



Thanks for the order..
Mailed this out today.

R-


----------



## thugcop (Aug 11, 2019)

*Re: FS: RPM &quot;E-Series&quot; Battery Bodies.*

8, R10, CR123 Aluminum, *Available Payment Sent*


----------



## double_r76 (Aug 12, 2019)

*Re: FS: RPM &quot;E-Series&quot; Battery Bodies.*

I’ll take these... payment just sent.

Release #4, Titanium, CR123 (16340) Battery Size, Plain, Straight End $95
7, R4, CR123 Titanium, Available

Release #9, Brass, CR123 (16340) Battery Size, Plain, Angled End $55
8, R9, CR123 Brass, Available

Thanks,
Randall


----------



## RPM (Aug 13, 2019)

*Re: FS: RPM &quot;E-Series&quot; Battery Bodies.*



double_r76 said:


> I’ll take these... payment just sent.
> 
> Release #4, Titanium, CR123 (16340) Battery Size, Plain, Straight End $95
> 7, R4, CR123 Titanium, Available
> ...




Thanks... payment received.
Shipping this week.

R-


----------



## thugcop (Aug 22, 2019)

*Re: FS: RPM &quot;E-Series&quot; Battery Bodies.*

Release #7, Bare Aluminum, CR123 (16340) Battery Size, Plain, Straight End $45
5, R8, CR123 Copper, Available $55
Payment Sent


----------



## RPM (Aug 23, 2019)

*Re: FS: RPM &quot;E-Series&quot; Battery Bodies.*



thugcop said:


> Release #7, Bare Aluminum, CR123 (16340) Battery Size, Plain, Straight End $45
> 5, R8, CR123 Copper, Available $55
> Payment Sent



Thanks for the new orders..
Payment received.
I'll get these shipped out on Saturday.

R-


----------



## thugcop (Aug 29, 2019)

*Re: FS: RPM &quot;E-Series&quot; Battery Bodies.*

Can I get an update on when my items will ship?


----------



## RPM (Aug 29, 2019)

*Re: FS: RPM &quot;E-Series&quot; Battery Bodies.*



thugcop said:


> Can I get an update on when my items will ship?



Everything is shipping tomorrow 8-30

R-


----------



## emu124 (Aug 30, 2019)

:wave:

I'd like to order:
13, R3, CR123 Titanium, *Available
*9, R9, CR123 Brass, *Available
*
PM sent regarding shipping 


uuhhh, your mailbox is full


----------



## RPM (Aug 30, 2019)

emu124 said:


> :wave:
> 
> I'd like to order:
> 13, R3, CR123 Titanium, *Available
> ...



Thanks... mailbox fixed.

R-


----------



## emu124 (Aug 31, 2019)

:thumbsup:

PM sent


----------



## thugcop (Aug 31, 2019)

*Re: FS: RPM &quot;E-Series&quot; Battery Bodies.*

2, R12, Clickie Pak 1xCR123 Aluminum, *Available payment sent*


----------



## RPM (Aug 31, 2019)

emu124 said:


> :thumbsup:
> 
> PM sent



PM replied..

R-


----------



## RPM (Aug 31, 2019)

*Re: FS: RPM &quot;E-Series&quot; Battery Bodies.*



thugcop said:


> 2, R12, Clickie Pak 1xCR123 Aluminum, *Available payment sent*



Thanks, Payment received..

R-


----------



## emu124 (Sep 1, 2019)

Thanks!


----------



## thugcop (Sep 2, 2019)

*Re: FS: RPM &quot;E-Series&quot; Battery Bodies.*

10, R9, CR123 Brass, *Available payment sent*


----------



## thugcop (Sep 3, 2019)

*Re: FS: RPM &quot;E-Series&quot; Battery Bodies.*

8, R4, CR123 Titanium, *Available* payment sent


----------



## Rm219 (Sep 4, 2019)

6, R7, CR123 Aluminum, Available payment sent


----------



## RPM (Sep 5, 2019)

thugcop said:


> 10, R9, CR123 Brass, *Available payment sent*





thugcop said:


> 8, R4, CR123 Titanium, *Available* payment sent





Rm219 said:


> 6, R7, CR123 Aluminum, Available payment sent



Thanks for the orders. Lists revised.
Shipping by Saturday.

R-


----------



## Rm219 (Sep 8, 2019)

RPM said:


> Thanks for the orders. Lists revised.
> Shipping by Saturday.
> 
> R-



Thanks!


----------



## emu124 (Sep 10, 2019)

The list shows my order has not shipped yet. Any update on this?
Thanks!


----------



## Ladd (Sep 11, 2019)

I’ll take the following:


14, R3, CR123 Titanium, Available $95
7, R7, CR123 Aluminum, Available $45
9, R10, CR123Aluminum, Available $55
6, R11, Clickie Pak 1xCR123 Titanium, Available $155
3, R12, Clickie Pak 1xCR123 Aluminum, Available $80

Many Thanks!


----------



## RPM (Sep 11, 2019)

emu124 said:


> The list shows my order has not shipped yet. Any update on this?
> Thanks!



Yes... sorry for the delay. I'm headed to the PO today.

R-


----------



## emu124 (Sep 12, 2019)

:thumbsup:


----------



## RPM (Sep 12, 2019)

Ladd said:


> I’ll take the following:
> 
> 
> 14, R3, CR123 Titanium, Available $95
> ...



Order received, payment received.
Thanks for the orders...
PM incoming.

R-


----------



## emu124 (Sep 13, 2019)

Now the list shows CR123 Titanium has shipped, but not the CR123 Brass :thinking:

I hope, it's just the list and you sent both bodies


----------



## RPM (Sep 13, 2019)

emu124 said:


> Now the list shows CR123 Titanium has shipped, but not the CR123 Brass :thinking:
> 
> I hope, it's just the list and you sent both bodies



No worries, both shipped, it's just the list.
Revising it now.

R-


----------



## emu124 (Sep 14, 2019)

.....:thumbsup:


----------



## RPM (Oct 12, 2019)

Releases 13 and 14 added... more Clickie Pak's in Copper and Brass


----------



## skillet (Oct 22, 2019)

I'll take the last Release #5 Copper

4, R5, CR123 Copper, *Available*


----------



## light-modder (Oct 23, 2019)

I was scrolling and saw skillets comment said copper and my first thought was man I want a clickie body in copper. I opened the thread just to read and low and behold my dreams have come true!! Thank you Richard!


----------



## RPM (Oct 23, 2019)

skillet said:


> I'll take the last Release #5 Copper
> 
> 4, R5, CR123 Copper, *Available*




Thanks, pp received.
Shipping asap.

R-


----------



## ScubaSnyder (Nov 14, 2019)

*Re: FS: RPM &quot;E-Series&quot; Battery Bodies.*

I9, R2. 15, R3. 6, R8. PayPal on its way.
Thanks!

Rob


----------



## RPM (Nov 18, 2019)

*Re: FS: RPM &quot;E-Series&quot; Battery Bodies.*



ScubaSnyder said:


> I9, R2. 15, R3. 6, R8. PayPal on its way.
> Thanks!
> 
> Rob



Forgot to post...
Thanks, payment received, trying to ship on Monday, Tuesday at the latest.
List revised.

R


----------



## thugcop (Dec 11, 2019)

*Re: FS: RPM &quot;E-Series&quot; Battery Bodies.*

2, R1, CR2 Titanium, *Available paypal payment sent*


----------



## RPM (Dec 13, 2019)

*Re: FS: RPM &quot;E-Series&quot; Battery Bodies.*



thugcop said:


> 2, R1, CR2 Titanium, *Available paypal payment sent*



Thanks, payment received.
I'll ship this on Saturday.

R-


----------



## thugcop (Dec 20, 2019)

*Re: FS: RPM &quot;E-Series&quot; Battery Bodies.*



RPM said:


> Thanks, payment received.
> I'll ship this on Saturday.
> 
> R-




Did you ship out and is tracking available?


----------



## RPM (Dec 20, 2019)

*Re: FS: RPM &quot;E-Series&quot; Battery Bodies.*



thugcop said:


> Did you ship out and is tracking available?



Per my PM, due to a health issue, it will ship this weekend.

R-


----------



## arewethereyetdad (Dec 20, 2019)

*Re: FS: RPM &quot;E-Series&quot; Battery Bodies.*

Rich: hope you’re ok! I need a Titanium Clickie Pak 1 x CR123 plain version, #7, R11.


----------



## RPM (Dec 21, 2019)

*Re: FS: RPM &quot;E-Series&quot; Battery Bodies.*



arewethereyetdad said:


> Rich: hope you’re ok! I need a Titanium Clickie Pak 1 x CR123 plain version, #7, R11.



Thanks for the payment.
I'll get this out asap.
Have a great Christmas!

R-


----------



## GMT2330 (Mar 5, 2020)

*Re: FS: RPM &quot;E-Series&quot; Battery Bodies.*

Deleted


----------



## GMT2330 (Mar 6, 2020)

*Re: FS: RPM &quot;E-Series&quot; Battery Bodies.*

Deleted


----------



## GMT2330 (Mar 27, 2020)

*Re: FS: RPM &quot;E-Series&quot; Battery Bodies.*

Deleted


----------



## pilo7448 (Apr 23, 2020)

I'll take. 4, R12, Clickie Pak 1xCR123 Aluminum, Available... Dm sent

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## pilo7448 (Apr 23, 2020)

PayPal and dm sent.. Ty

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## beefstewcheezy (May 18, 2020)

*FS: RPM &quot;E-Series&quot; Battery Bodies.*

I’ll take 

Number 11 of release number 2, CR2 titanium 

PayPal and message sent. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RPM (May 20, 2020)

*Re: FS: RPM &quot;E-Series&quot; Battery Bodies.*



beefstewcheezy said:


> I’ll take
> 
> Number 11 of release number 2, CR2 titanium
> 
> ...



Got it... Thanks.
Shipping this week.

R-


----------



## pilo7448 (May 23, 2020)

Dm sent

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## beefstewcheezy (May 28, 2020)

*Re: FS: RPM &quot;E-Series&quot; Battery Bodies.*



RPM said:


> Got it... Thanks.
> Shipping this week.
> 
> R-



Rich, got the body in today! Thanks again.







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mcbrat (Jun 4, 2020)

*Re: FS: RPM &quot;E-Series&quot; Battery Bodies.*

pp sent for
Release #8	7, R8, CR123 Copper, Available $55
Release #13	1, R13, Clickie Pak 1xCR123 Copper, Available $105
per message.


----------



## RPM (Jun 5, 2020)

*Re: FS: RPM &quot;E-Series&quot; Battery Bodies.*



mcbrat said:


> pp sent for
> Release #8 7, R8, CR123 Copper, Available $55
> Release #13 1, R13, Clickie Pak 1xCR123 Copper, Available $105
> per message.



Thanks for the orders... payment received for 3 items.

R-


----------



## kellyglanzer (Aug 6, 2020)

*Re: FS: RPM &quot;E-Series&quot; Battery Bodies.*

Will this be restocked at some point? I would pre-pay for two if avail in the future.

*Release #4, **Titanium, CR123 (16340) Battery Size, Plain, Straight End $95

*



*

*



*

*


----------



## azoutdoorsman (Oct 7, 2020)

8, R8, CR123 Copper, Available I'll take this, PayPal upcoming


----------



## RPM (Oct 9, 2020)

azoutdoorsman said:


> 8, R8, CR123 Copper, Available I'll take this, PayPal upcoming



Thanks.. Payment received.
Will ship this on Saturday.

R-


----------



## JasperJones (Oct 17, 2020)

I'll take R13, Clickie Pak 1xCR123 Copper. PayPal sent


----------



## RPM (Oct 21, 2020)

JasperJones said:


> I'll take R13, Clickie Pak 1xCR123 Copper. PayPal sent



Thanks for the order... payment received.
Ill ship this week by Saturday.

R-


----------



## aginthelaw (Jan 15, 2021)

I’ll take 9, R8, CR123 Copper, *Available*


----------



## RPM (Jan 17, 2021)

aginthelaw said:


> I’ll take 9, R8, CR123 Copper, *Available*



Thanks... payment received.
I'll ship after Monday's holiday (for some)

R-


----------



## aginthelaw (Jan 20, 2021)

RPM said:


> Thanks... payment received.
> I'll ship after Monday's holiday (for some)
> 
> R-



thanks. send the shipping info to my paypal address which is the same as my screen name at aol. my postal delivery person is an idiot and the post master isn't much better


----------



## bennytheblade (Mar 3, 2021)

10, R8, CR123 Copper, *Available 
Ill take it
*


----------



## RPM (Mar 6, 2021)

bennytheblade said:


> 10, R8, CR123 Copper, *Available
> Ill take it
> *



Payment received... Thanks.
This is shipping on Saturday.

R-


----------



## bennytheblade (Mar 10, 2021)

Received. Beautiful work. Thanks!!


----------



## badtziscool (Apr 12, 2021)

*Re: FS: RPM &quot;E-Series&quot; Battery Bodies.*



12, R2, CR2 Titanium, *Available*

PM incoming


----------



## RPM (Apr 18, 2021)

*Re: FS: RPM &quot;E-Series&quot; Battery Bodies.*



badtziscool said:


> 12, R2, CR2 Titanium, *Available*
> 
> PM incoming



List revised.
PM incoming.

R-


----------



## pilo7448 (Jul 9, 2021)

I'll take it. 
Pm incoming

13, R2, CR2 Titanium, Available

Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## RPM (Jul 15, 2021)

PM replied...

R-



pilo7448 said:


> I'll take it.
> Pm incoming
> 
> 13, R2, CR2 Titanium, Available
> ...


----------



## pilo7448 (Jul 17, 2021)

Payment sent.. Ty

Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## JLMO (Jul 17, 2021)

I will take 
3, R1, CR2 Titanium, Available 

payment sent


----------



## RPM (Jul 21, 2021)

JLMO said:


> I will take
> 3, R1, CR2 Titanium, Available
> 
> payment sent



This was mailed out today 7-21-21.
Thanks for the order!

R-


----------



## JLMO (Aug 4, 2021)

I will take 
4, R1, CR2 Titanium, Available 

payment sent


----------



## RPM (Aug 7, 2021)

Thanks, payment received... PM incoming.

R-


----------



## TMedina (Mar 22, 2022)

Do you anticipate another run of CR123 e-series bodies?


----------



## pilo7448 (Apr 15, 2022)

I'll take = 4, R1, CR2 Titanium please.. PayPal sent


----------



## RPM (Apr 19, 2022)

> pilo7448 said:
> 
> 
> > I'll take = 4, R1, CR2 Titanium please.. PayPal sent
> ...


----------



## pilo7448 (Apr 20, 2022)

Ty sir


----------



## RPM (Apr 27, 2022)

For what it's worth... I tried to edit the sales thread but I got an error message saying "Please enter a message with no more than 20000 characters". Not sure what to do? I may need to re-list the open items.


----------



## greatscoot (May 13, 2022)

RPM said:


> For what it's worth... I tried to edit the sales thread but I got an error message saying "Please enter a message with no more than 20000 characters". Not sure what to do? I may need to re-list the open items.


Tagging the admin.
@Mister Ed


----------



## Mister Ed (May 15, 2022)

That's a limitation of databases. You should start a new thread with only active/open items.


----------



## OtisCampbell (Sep 3, 2022)

I'll take "5, R1, CR2 Titanium, *Available" *email sent also...


----------



## troutpool (Sep 3, 2022)

Interested in a #6 brass CR123. Will any more of these be available?


----------

